# Wayne Manual



## woods_pig (Sep 2, 2002)

I looking at buying an old Wayne drum chipper. Safety regulations insist I have a manual so that I can prove I am following all manufacture's recomendations for maintenace and operation. Anyone have any idea where I might get a copy of one.


----------



## sonny (Sep 3, 2002)

FMC


----------



## Stump Man (Sep 5, 2002)

I have one that I could get copied for cost of printing.


----------



## woods_pig (Sep 23, 2002)

Stump man: I got the copy you made for me in the mail Friday. Thaks alot. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Chipper Cheryl (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi, I have a customer who bought a Wayne Chipper, and is desperate for a manual. I saw Stump Man in this site had one, and provided one for another arborist. This gentleman asked if I could pass along his email address so that Stump Man may email him regarding the manual. He is willing to pay for the copying charges, but is just running into dead ends on anything he needs. If Stump Man reads this, please email me at [email protected]. I will then pass along his email address. Thank you, Cheryl


----------



## Chipper Cheryl (Mar 6, 2006)

Stump Man said:


> I have one that I could get copied for cost of printing.


I HAVE ANOTHER GENTLEMAN LOOKING FOR A WAYNE MANUAL. IF YOU COULD JUST EMAIL ONE TO ME, AND LET ME KNOW THE COST, I AM GETTING SO MANY PEOPLE ASKING FOR ONE, AND HATE TO KEEP BOTHERING YOU. THANK YOU, CHIPPER CHERYL
MY EMAIL IS [email protected]. THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## STS (May 26, 2006)

*wayne chipper*



woods_pig said:


> I looking at buying an old Wayne drum chipper. Safety regulations insist I have a manual so that I can prove I am following all manufacture's recomendations for maintenace and operation. Anyone have any idea where I might get a copy of one.



I have chipper and manual if you want it let me know.[email protected]


----------



## stavrosc (Sep 26, 2006)

*Manual - Can you email it?*



Stump Man said:


> I have one that I could get copied for cost of printing.


Dear Stump Man,
I live down under in Australia and have recently purchased an FMC Wayne Chipper. Any chance you could scan and email the manual to me. I would be happy to send you payment for your trouble and expenses. Happy days. Stavrosc


----------



## fly-rod (May 20, 2008)

*FMC Wayne Chippers*

Calling all pros........ calling all pros. I know there are some guys out there that have been in this for a long time. I am sure some of you have had a chance to Chuck and Duck many a hour with an FMC-Wayne 16" drum chipper.

My questions are..... as a home owner (15 acres), will a 16" FMC that runs good and has sharp blades be a decent chipper to help keep the property clear?

I know the newer chippers are better, but this is the only one in my budget. Were these chippers good in their day? Could the 16" drum chew on 6"+ wood all day long? What was their weak spots? What could I expect to wear out other than blades with low use?

Also, if anybody out there still has a manual on one, I will pay $$ to get my hands on one.


----------



## stavrosc (Jun 27, 2008)

*Response to Fly-Rod*

I was helped with a copy of a Manual for the Wayne Chipper a couple of years ago by cherylm - see the posting a couple above your posting. She was most helpful. Even though I live in Australia she copied and mailed the manual to me. A great sport!


----------



## Joe68 (May 9, 2013)

Dear Sir, 
I read your reply to the other guy who was requesting a copy of your manual. I am the wife of Joe68. I have watched Joey dump alot of time and money into our old 73 wood chipper. The motor runs strong for the most part. He has desperately been looking for an Owners Manual for sometime. I would love to surprise him with it. Would you be willing to make me a copy of the manual if I paid you for the cost of printing? I would be willing to send you a self addressed stamped envolope with a little extra for your time.My email is [email protected]. Or you could just reply here. He wont see it. It would bring me peace of mind as well. Ill be patiently waiting to hear back thanks again. Kate 





Stump Man said:


> I have one that I could get copied for cost of printing.


----------



## jack_pine (May 10, 2013)

I contacted Chipper Cheryl and she kindly informed me that she no longer has a copy of the manual. If anyone has a copy they could scan, please let me know your price for emailing me a copy.
Thanks


----------



## Steve-Maine (May 10, 2013)

Sorry Guys, I sold my manual. 

Steve Smith
Falmouth, Me




jack_pine said:


> I contacted Chipper Cheryl and she kindly informed me that she no longer has a copy of the manual. If anyone has a copy they could scan, please let me know your price for emailing me a copy.
> Thanks


----------



## nmiletich (Jun 3, 2013)

Steve-Maine said:


> Sorry Guys, I sold my manual.
> 
> Steve Smith
> Falmouth, Me





I am looking for a manual too if anyone has come across one. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hfields (Jun 9, 2013)

*Wayne-FMC 16" Drum Chipper Manual*

I see from previous postings that this manual is very hard to come by. I just purchased one of these chippers and need a manual.
Would be glad to pay reasonable cost for a copy or original manual. It is a FMC C16T model

Thanks,
hfields


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Jun 14, 2013)

*scan the damn manuals please.*

After going this round with manuals before I figured out that for $25 one can have a 100 page manual scanned. Then the PDF can be email to anyone who want is. I tried to upload a pdf manual on this forum but it didn't take. So for now on, rather than having copies made, I'm just going to have them scanned and I'll send copies to my customers.


----------



## hfields (Jun 14, 2013)

If you have the FMC C16T manual and can email, just let me know the cost and payment details,

Thanks,
Randall


----------



## citychipping (Jul 15, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> After going this round with manuals before I figured out that for $25 one can have a 100 page manual scanned. Then the PDF can be email to anyone who want is. I tried to upload a pdf manual on this forum but it didn't take. So for now on, rather than having copies made, I'm just going to have them scanned and I'll send copies to my customers.


:msp_rolleyes: well does that mean you can send me a scanned copy? [email protected]


----------



## hfields (Jul 16, 2013)

*Wayne-FMC 16" Drum Chipper Manual*

CalTreeEquip did not have a copy of the Wayne manual.


----------



## citychipping (Jul 22, 2013)

This thread started years ago, we'll just keep looking, if I find one I will scan and post about our good fortune.


----------



## NoahJ (Feb 21, 2015)

Manual now up for download. I started a dedicated thread for it, here: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/fmc-wayne-chipper-manual-download.273783/


----------

